# Which Burr Grinder to Buy?



## origin_siphon (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm in the market for a burr grinder, preferably electronic. I don't have too much money to spend, and at this point it seems that my two best options might be the Bodum Bistro or Copresso Burr Grinder. I primarily prepare coffee in a siphon or brew it Turkish, but also occasionally use a French Press and cook espressos on the hob.

Does anyone have any advice regarding the grinders I've mentioned, or any other good options?

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What is your budget?


----------



## origin_siphon (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd like to keep it under £100 if possible, and the further away from the 100 mark the better.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Guessing the budget will be hand grinder territory.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If you are aiming for a 'turkish' grind (i.e. talc-like fine-ness) the Bodum/Copresso may struggle.

You could get a hand grinder like the Porlex, Rhino or Hario. Or look out for something like a second hand Iberital MC2, but they are a royal pain to switch between grinds on.


----------



## origin_siphon (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok thanks. Would the hand grinders handle a siphon grind well? Also, how would the Bodum/Copresso do with the siphon grind in your opinion?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

origin_siphon said:


> Ok thanks. Would the hand grinders handle a siphon grind well? Also, how would the Bodum/Copresso do with the siphon grind in your opinion?


With your budget is may be a stretch

A Lido 2 ( soon to be 3 ) would meet al you brewing needs

A Hausgrind also ( these though don't seem readily available new )

Both are around the £140 -160 mark but grind consistency wise I would be better them to be than Bodum etc

I have used a Hausgrind for V60 , siphon , with great results

£140 wil get you this , should, in theory be better than your bodum

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/grinders/products/baratza-encore


----------



## origin_siphon (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok so I'm upping the budget to £200. Would anyone have any suggestions of good electric burr grinders I can get within that budget, either new or second hand? Also, any opinions on the Capresso Infinity?

Thanks


----------



## origin_siphon (Apr 21, 2015)

(Also, how well would a Baratza Encore do with Turkish and Siphon grinds?)


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

If you're lucky, a used Mazzer Super Jolly or used Eureka Minion for around £200 would be my choice...


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

Not advertising but I saw a used Elektra MXCP on eBay for about £167, (Buy it now price), of which uses 75mm burrs on a 800w motor. I'm not sure but can someone confirm if this is a rebadged Macap M7? Specs pretty much sound like it.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281656375389


----------



## origin_siphon (Apr 21, 2015)

I've found a couple of very reasonably priced second hand Mazzer Super Jollies, and they're insanely tempting. But I'm not sure the size is viable for me right now, especially as I'm about to be moving into what I imagine will be a pretty small shared kitchen in a student residence. So I'm left right now with my best two options seemingly being the Baratza Encore and the Iberital MC2. Any advice on which is better suited to siphon and Turkish? My main concern is that Turkish should be ground pretty fine, and so if the Encore is questionable on the more extreme fine side, it may not be ideal.

Thanks again guys


----------



## origin_siphon (Apr 21, 2015)

Also considering a Sage Smart Grinder although not as keen on that one for some reason. Let me know if I'm wrong on that


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

have had two of die on me so far, get a decent small commercial they are much better


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What an MC2 gives you in worktop spaces it will steal from you in decibels.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

origin_siphon said:


> I've found a couple of very reasonably priced second hand Mazzer Super Jollies, and they're insanely tempting. But I'm not sure the size is viable for me right now, especially as I'm about to be moving into what I imagine will be a pretty small shared kitchen in a student residence. So I'm left right now with my best two options seemingly being the Baratza Encore and the Iberital MC2. Any advice on which is better suited to siphon and Turkish? My main concern is that Turkish should be ground pretty fine, and so if the Encore is questionable on the more extreme fine side, it may not be ideal.
> 
> Thanks again guys


The Mazzer without the hopper isn't that big. A SJ will solve all your grinding needs for many years to come. I have a small kitchen in my flat and it tucks away in a corner under a cupboard no problem at all. Offer your fellow student dwellers freshly ground coffee as a bribe and I'm sure there will be no objections


----------



## jpm (Apr 12, 2015)

Davnt said:


> Not advertising but I saw a used Elektra MXCP on eBay for about £167, (Buy it now price), of which uses 75mm burrs on a 800w motor. I'm not sure but can someone confirm if this is a rebadged Macap M7? Specs pretty much sound like it.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281656375389


Sorry for posting in this thread :$.

I have been looking at buying a my first decent grinder but was slightly put off by the noise issues reported with the MC2.

So I took the plunge and bought this grinder, from what I gathered online this is a rebadged MACAP.

£180 delivered, was it a wise purchase or I should have spent a bit more and gone for a SJ ?. :$.


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

jpm said:


> Sorry for posting in this thread :$.
> 
> I have been looking at buying a my first decent grinder but was slightly put off by the noise issues reported with the MC2.
> 
> ...


Post us some photos and review when it hits to your kitchen counter!







I'd love to know as well. A quick google search tells me that these used to RRP about £1000. Honestly think its a great buy if its a rebadged Macap M7 Doser.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

For £180 in good nick that will do you well, there won't be a huge amount in it between that and a SJ.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

hi, ive just purchased this grinder, i just wanted to ask your experience with this grinder?

regards

mohammad


```

```



jpm said:


> Sorry for posting in this thread :$.
> 
> I have been looking at buying a my first decent grinder but was slightly put off by the noise issues reported with the MC2.
> 
> ...


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry to say I agree with everyone. You may struggle to get what you want for your budget. There are some big grinders on eBay that go for a good price because they are too big for most kitchens but will grind to powder.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

IMHO a sage smart is well ahead of an MC2 (Ive had both). A super Jolly - or any 64mm flat burr commercial is another league up in the cup, and wiothout the hopper they are no bigger.


----------

